# 211 to 622



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

I got the 211 and thinking about trading for the 622.
Anyone have information what he cost will be? I know if I had traded my 811 for the 622 oin 1 April it will cost $299.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

How did you get the 211? If you traded your 811 for it the computers might not like you making another trade so soon. It's worth the effort to try.

BTW: You don't have to wait until April 1st to get a 622 for $299.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JL's right... if they will even let you make another trade so soon... it would still be $299 to upgrade to the ViP622.


----------

